# Welche CHERRY MX Key Switches?



## Da_Vid (9. Juni 2014)

Wie der Titel schon andeutet bräucht ich ein wenig Beratung welche die "besseren" Switches wären. Die Tastatur Auswahl hab ich bereits hinter mir - Upgrade von der Roccat Isku FX zur Roccat Ryos MK Pro (schon allein weil ich auf die Spielereien mit der Beleuchtung so stehe und das garantiert mal ein etwas anderer Blickfang bei Besuchen wäre). 
Da mich die Verarbeitungsqualität der Isku FX und auch der meiner Maus (Kone[+]) doch sehr überzeugt haben wird daran auch nicht mehr gerüttelt. 

Diese wird nun aber mit 4 verschiedenen Key Farben (Rot, Blau,  Braun oder Schwarz) geliefert. Nachträglicher Umbau wär nicht mehr möglich. 
Habe nun schon viel darüber gelesen und die meisten meinen das die Roten zum Gamen die idealeren wären weil sie weniger Andruck benötigen. Andere wiederum schwören auf Braune und Schwarze. 
Ich selbst konnte bisher nur die schwarzen antesten und war da eigentlich schon recht begeistert - nur wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. 

Welche würdet ihr so empfehlen???? 
Ich spiele hauptsächlich Strategie in allen Varianten, Third Person Action, Viel RPG, kaum Shooter


----------



## Thallassa (9. Juni 2014)

Die, die dir am besten gefallen. Das ist vollkommen subjektiv, welche Switches man bevorzugt, weswegen ich mir an deiner Stelle auch solch eine Sache nicht aufzwingen lassen würde. 
Probetippen und gut ist.


----------



## 442 (9. Juni 2014)

Bei Spielern werden ja immer die Roten und die Schwarzen empfohlen. Ich wage jetzt mal zu behaupten, dass wenn du die schwarzen Switches magst, die Roten vielleicht nicht unbedingt favorisieren wirst. Deren Auslösedruck ist ja geringer, weswegen sie im Vergleich ziemlich leicht zu drücken sind.
Braune und Blaue haben ja ein taktiles Feedback und sind deswegen bei Schreiberlingen beliebt. Ich persönlich favorisiere die braunen Switches, einfach wegen der Mischung aus Texte schreiben und spielen.  Außerdem ist bei den Brauen das Feedback nur sehr gering.
Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit auf allen gut spielen und schreiben. Am besten probetippen wie Thallassa schon gesagt hat.


----------



## SaPass (9. Juni 2014)

Einfach ausprobieren.

Mir sind die braunen am liebsten, da ich noch recht viel am PC schreibe. Da macht sich das taktile Feedback gut. Andere schwören jedoch auf andere Schalter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2014)

Es gibt nicht DIE Switches fürs Gaming. Jeder muss selbst herausfinden, welche Switches zu ihm passen, bzw. ihm am besten liegen. Da hilft nur in den Laden gehen und austesten. 

Ich z.B. hab blaue Switches in meiner QPAD und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Ein Anderer wiederum bevorzugt eben rote, blaue, schwarze oder nochmal andere Switches von anderen Herstellern. Das ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## yingtao (9. Juni 2014)

Wie die anderen auch sagen ist es Geschmackssache und das beste ist, wenn man mal probetippen geht. Entweder findet man nen Geschäft was Tastaturen mit den verschiedenen Schaltern haben oder ein Geschäft was dieses Vorführboard hat wo alle Schalter drauf verbaut sind. Ich benutze momentan ne Tastatur mit MX Brown weil die mir anfangs am besten gefallen haben und ich dachte, dass das leicht taktile Feedback besser ist. Mittlerweile empfinde ich aber genau das als störend, weil es sich anfühlt als wenn Sand in den Tasten wäre. Konnte derweilen verschiedene Schalter ausprobieren und finde nun die MX Red für mich am angenehmsten.

Versuch alle Schalter auszuprobieren und nehm dann die, die dir am besten gefallen.


----------



## Da_Vid (9. Juni 2014)

Na dann werd ich morgen wohl Probetippen gehen dürfen  Danke für die zahlreichen Meinungen.


----------



## addicTix (13. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich morgen wohl Probetippen gehen dürfen  Danke für die zahlreichen Meinungen.


 
Warst du denn schon Tippen ? 
Ich wage zu bezweifeln das es viele MX Varianten in den Geschäften geben wird.
Hab bis jetzt nur MX-Blue und MX-Red in Saturn, Mediamarkt und so gesehen. Also keine großartige Auswahl


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2014)

Manchmal steht da noch eine Roccat Ryos (schwarze Cherrys) oder eine Logitech G710+ (braune Cherrys) rum. Ich wiederum habe noch nie rote Cherrys testen dürfen. Noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Stern1710 (14. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die blauen Switches,  diese sind allerdings wirklich laut.  Daher benutze ich die braunen Schalter,  da ich sowohl Spiele als auch sehr viel Schreibe (Schule - > C/C#,  HTML/CSS und Nebenjob)


----------



## azzih (14. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich mag die Braunen am liebsten. Blau ist auch noch ganz cool, allerdings ziemlich laut mit dem optischen Feedback. An die Black Switches gewöhnt man sich, auch wenn der nötige Druck doch einem Anfangs recht hoch vorkommt. Gar nicht gehn imo die red Switches, kommt mir vor als würden die allein vom Gewicht meiner Finger schon gedrückt.

Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist alles ziemlich subjektiv. Gibt viele die kommen mit den Roten gut klar. Am besten selbst mal testen.


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Blau ist auch noch ganz cool, allerdings ziemlich laut mit dem optischen Feedback..


 Die leuchten einmal laut blau auf bei jedem Tastendruck? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?  Du meintest wohl akustisches Feedback.


----------



## Stern1710 (14. Juni 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die leuchten einmal laut blau auf bei jedem Tastendruck? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?  Du meintest wohl akustisches Feedback.


 
Ja genau, das Leuchten ist so laut das ich nichts mehr riechen kann 
Kann natürlich jedem mal passieren


----------



## kossmann (12. Mai 2015)

Ich wärme den alten Thread noch mal auf. Auf den Tastaturen bei Saturn, MediaMarkt und Co steht leider in den seltesten Fällen drauf, welche Switche verbaut sind. Gibt´s da ggf. eine Liste für die entsprechenden Märkte und den dort i.d.R. verfügbaren Modelle?

Ich schreibe (und spiele) seit x Jahren auf einer Fujitsu Siemens KBPC PX mit Gummimatte. Welche MX-Switche wären damit vergleichbar?


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Mai 2015)

Die Reds oder Blacks dürften die Switches sein, die am wenigsten überraschungen haben können und den Rubberdomes wohl noch am ähnlichsten sind (trotzdem ist der Unterschied nicht ohne). Das einzige was anders ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Tasten nicht nach unten "ploppen", sondern linear und gleichmäßig nach unten gleiten. 

Ich finde die Browns schon relativ außergewöhnlich, da der Widerstand erst auf halbem Weg ist und die Taste auch nicht nach unten ploppt, wie bei Rubberdome. Sie ist genauso linear, hat dann aber eben den einen Widerstand. 
Das fühlt sich irgendwie seltsam an. Viele sagen auch, es fühlt sich hakelig an oder wie Sand in der Tastatur. Andere finden es genau richtig, aber dass sie den Rubberdomes ähnlich sind kann man wohl wirklich nicht sagen.

Viele haben eben keine Möglichkeit die Switches zu testen und hoffen dann mit den Browns so etwas zu bekommen, das annähernd dem bekannten Verhalten der Rubberdomes ähnelt. Meistens gibts dann enttäuschte Gesichter.
Auch wenn man meint, die Rubberdomes haben nen Anfangswiderstand, so ist er nicht mit den Browns vergleichbar.

Man sollte also auf jeden Fall vorher testen, bevor man sich entscheidet. Wenn nicht, dann wie gesagt die Reds oder Blacks ganz ohne Zwischenwiderstand. Die Reds brauchen in etwa den selben Druck wie Rubberdome. Die Blacks brauchen mehr druck.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. Mai 2015)

Imho sind Reds viel leichter zu drücken als Rubberdome, ich finde die sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Brown, Black und Blue sind imho die Allrounder. Blue sind halt laut, Red linear und Brown wie Blue mit ohne klicken.


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Imho sind Reds viel leichter zu drücken als Rubberdome, ich finde die sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Brown, Black und Blue sind imho die Allrounder. Blue sind halt laut, Red linear und Brown wie Blue mit ohne klicken.



Mit ohne klicken, ja?  Ich dachte, Browns klicken auch, nur leise.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Mai 2015)

Definiert Laut subjektiv  Die Blues klicken, macht doch Spass.


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Definiert Laut subjektiv  Die Blues klicken, macht doch Spass.



Eine Zeit lang bestimmt, aber nach ein paar Stunden Nutzung oder in einem schnellem Shooter Gefecht, kann es vorkommen, dass ich sie versehentlich aus dem Fenster werfe.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Ich wärme den alten Thread noch mal auf. Auf den Tastaturen bei Saturn, MediaMarkt und Co steht leider in den seltesten Fällen drauf, welche Switche verbaut sind. Gibt´s da ggf. eine Liste für die entsprechenden Märkte und den dort i.d.R. verfügbaren Modelle?



Einfach eine Taste abnehmen, dann siehst du anhand der Farbe welcher Switch verbaut ist.


----------



## runamoK (13. Mai 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Ich wärme den alten Thread noch mal auf. Auf den Tastaturen bei Saturn, MediaMarkt und Co steht leider in den seltesten Fällen drauf, welche Switche verbaut sind. Gibt´s da ggf. eine Liste für die entsprechenden Märkte und den dort i.d.R. verfügbaren Modelle?
> 
> Ich schreibe (und spiele) seit x Jahren auf einer Fujitsu Siemens KBPC PX mit Gummimatte. Welche MX-Switche wären damit vergleichbar?



Ich hatte es versucht in verschiedenen Elektronikmärkten Mechas zu testen, leider vergebens. Meistens haben sie nur irgendwelchen Schrott von Razer und Co. die keine Cherrys sondern andere Switches verbaut haben.  Irgendwann habe ich es aufgegeben und einfach meine Wunschtastatur zwei Mal bestellt und nach dem Testen eine wieder zurückgeschickt.

Eigentlich war ich in der Theorie davon überzeugt das es die braunen Schalter sein müssten. Es sind dann aber doch die roten geworden, weil mir das kratzen der braunen gar nicht gefallen hat.  Von daher auf jeden Fall testen.


----------

